# Sugarloaf - 1/20/13



## BackLoafRiver (Jan 20, 2013)

*Resort skied:* Sugarloaf

*Conditions:* Packed Powder/Machined Groomed - Afternoon Powder

Salsgang beat me to the punch by just a bit but the weather in Maine never fails to disappoint.  Today went from Bluebird and 30's at the base -> Overcast -> Pure white-out with intense wind -> Clear.  

What a day at the Loaf! Forecasters were calling for super winds and I anticipated arriving to the whole place being on wind hold.  Luckily, it was calm and rather warm when I got there.  All lifts were spinning as of 9. Got on Timberline for one of three total chairs that made it up.  By the time we reached the summit, the winds were punishing and patrol called it quits.  I think it reopened for a few later but it was short-lived if it did.

Binder from the top proved to be gorgeous. Pockets of powder on the side and no rocks to be had. (unusual) Sadly, the same can't be said for Upper Narrow Gauge.  The wind/thaw took its toll on it and there was a massive bare spot. Fairly certain they roped the whole thing off. Since they shut down Timberline, I couldn't go explore.  Cinder Hoe looked sweet but that too was off limits.

Made my way over to King Pine where I spent the majority of the day.  Widowmaker, Ramdown, Choker, Wedge, and Boomauger were all skiing great. Soft bumps to be had all over. As I am the worlds worst bump skier, it was challenging but super fun.  Met up with AZ'er SkiMaine and Mrs. SkiMaine for some laps.  (on a personal note, your game has improved a ton SkiMaine....very nicely done)

I can't speak to the conditions in Bracket as I didn't dare venture in.  My guess is that it was firm with a little dust on top.  In order for Sugarloaf to be on it's game for the summit, it is going to need some regular snowfall over the next few weeks.  The natural trails (Ripsaw and Double Bitter to name two of my favorites) were fairing well thanks to the surprise 3" but underneath it was firm. Very firm. Just a few weeks boys and girls...it should be awesome.


----------



## Bene288 (Jan 20, 2013)

Nice report!


----------



## Conrad (Jan 20, 2013)

Great pictures! Looks like the conditions were good. I'm glad to see that people weren't discouraged by the threat of wind looking at the amount of people on King Pine. I noticed from their website that a lot of lifts were shutting down by 1-2 pm but sounds like the morning was good!


----------



## salsgang (Jan 20, 2013)

Nice report! Great skiing today in Maine.


----------



## bdfreetuna (Jan 20, 2013)

Nice. Firm is fine with me.. as long as it's open


----------



## Cornhead (Jan 21, 2013)

Beautiful pictures, can't wait to ski with you again, gonna be awesome, bring it on Ullr!


----------



## Huck_It_Baby (Jan 21, 2013)

Nice pics!


----------



## xwhaler (Jan 21, 2013)

Looks great up there.....Summitt should be excellent. See everyone next yr!


----------



## Nick (Jan 22, 2013)

Three weeks to go; should be looking good!


----------



## rocojerry (Jan 22, 2013)

Huck_It_Baby said:


> Nice pics!


agreed! captured the light pretty good on a few of them--


----------



## thetrailboss (Jan 22, 2013)

Great pics and great report.


----------



## elks (Jan 26, 2013)

Nice stuff!  Motivating me to come up again for the Summit.


----------



## ski stef (Jan 26, 2013)

nice report! great stoke for the summit


----------

